# Sorry, but you do not have enough space on your account to add this image.



## TomW (Jul 22, 2008)

Moderators,

A whole 1 meg of picture space for each member?  (under-whelmed smily)

Are pictures not encouraged?

Please point me to the appropriate thread that covers uploaded images and/or why the quota is so small. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 23, 2008)

It would help to know where you were trying to upload pictures ...


----------



## TomW (Jul 23, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> It would help to know where you were trying to upload pictures ...


Member photos.

Tom


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom, try resizing the photo(s) to less than full resolution.  Check here in the FAQ section.


----------



## TomW (Jul 24, 2008)

*Resizing is not the issue*



			
				DC before upload attempt said:
			
		

> You have used a total of 606.5 KB space out of 1.00 MB space allowed.
> You have 417.5 KB space remaining.


Andy M,

I had three, appropriately-sized photos posted in my gallery, and wanted to post a fourth viewable-size image.  The system said, "no".

I just went to *your* gallery (good-looking kids by the way), and while I did not get out my calculator, you clearly have in excess of 1.00 MB in your 29 pictures.

So, there either did not used to be a quota on picture space, or the quota is now a whole lot smaller than it used to be.

It may be that, as a moderator, your quota is higher to make up for the lack of a paycheck from Andy R.  It may be something else like a setting in the new software.

Right now I'm thinking that DC does not currently encourage the photo gallery's use or the quota would be significantly higher.

Tom


----------

